# Adding an imac to a Windows network



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

*Is there a web reference that would give me some tips on adding an iMAC G5 to a existing windows network?*

This is my first hour on a MAC! I got to the internet okay, and I found where to change the WORKGROUP, share files and printers etc. I see the workgroup listed under Networks, but I cant see my windows pcs or printers beneath it. Similarly, on my windows pc's I cannot see the iMac.

I know I am close.

On windows, when I use a Run command with the IP address of the imac, it does connect to the iMac and it prompts me for a user name and password. I entered the same username and password that I used on the imac to make the above changes, but it did not take it. *Perhaps I have the wrong syntax.*

Anyway any suggesstions would be appreciated.

After working with Windows forever, I must say, the mac, even this four year old one, is really nice !!!.​


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Can you provide some more details? OS version of your iMac would be a great start and maybe also type of network (domain or workgroup)and network connection.

Stu


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Dont laugh but how do I tell what exact version I have! I feel like a two-year old. I know its Tiger 10.4.x and it automatically upgraded itself when I booted up.

About the netwrok Router is a D-Link DIR-655 with 6 wired pcs (1 Vista and 5 XP), a Dell XP Laptop, 4 shared printers and 3 wireless access point, and some switches in between

Still have a few issues left... but feeling optimistic!

*Issue 1 *- On the mac now, I can see the all my windows PC's, and can get past the user/pwd prompts and see my windows files Yay. HOWEVER, I cannot see any of the shared printers though. When I try to add a printer, I see the workgroup, and the list of computers, but it wont accept the windows user/pwd... even though thats what I used to access the files!


I get "*Unable to connect to server with the provided password and user name. error 256*


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Go to the Apple in the top right corner of the tool bar click on it and click on "About this Mac" to get the system and hard ware info.


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Version is 10.4.11

So far,

*Issue 1* - Cant see windows printers per post above

*Issue 2* - On windows, I now see the mac, but it wont accept the imac user name and password. So I figure I am using the wrong name or wrong syntax. I know the its *computer name*, eg MAC01 (with a note indicate other computers can access it as mac01.local. As well under Accounts, I have a *name*, eg John Smith, and a *short name*, of John....so what should I use for user name, ie
-John Smith?
-John Smith.local ?
-John?
-John.local?
-MAC01\John Smith?
-MAC01\John Smith.local ?
-MAC01\John?
-MAC01\John.local?
-MAC01.local?

I will save Issue 3 for later!


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

I can't help you but this might:

Apple - Support - Network


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Malco said:


> I can't help you but this might:
> 
> Apple - Support - Network


Looks good, thanks. I'm reading thru it now....​


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

*okay ; making a bit for progress ; appreciate the handholding..

Issue 1 *- still outstadning. Folllowed the tips here: Mac OS X 10.5 Help: Adding a printer shared by a Windows computer via SMB/CIFS but I dont see any printers listed, and when I select the computer off the list of computers, it wont accept the windows username/pwd.

*Issue 2 - RESOLVED.* I can now see MAC files from windows. Trick here was to use IP Address\Account Name as the user name. As well I needed to configure the checked off setting for file sharing ( and not just check it off)


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

You are not using 10.5, use the 10.4 instructions.
Sorry I can't be of more help I've never had a PC on a network.


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats ok ; never had a Mac on one!

Issue 2 - No change. I found the 10.4 version here but its identical: Mac OS X 10.4 Help: Connecting to a printer shared by a Windows computer via SMB/CIFS


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Try these maybe:

Printing to a Samba/Windows Printer from OSX | Physics Computer Services

Using a Shared Windows Printer from Your Mac with OS X 10.4

macosxhints.com - Print to a Shared Windows Printer


----------



## treysik (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't give any advise, but I bought my first Mac 3 weeks ago. I turned it on and it automatically worked fine with my Windows systems (all 4 of them, and I could access them, share printers and so). I was surprised, I just turned it on entered my internet information and boom, perfect from the start.

Good luck, hope you get it to work!


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

I had googled the error message, and landed on tons of hits for this exact problem, with many suggestions...none of which worked . Thanks for the above links. Will check those out next.

So I guess despite those absolutely great commercials, I see one can still run into issues that take hours to resolve!


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

MediaMan said:


> I had googled the error message, and landed on tons of hits for this exact problem, with many suggestions...none of which worked . Thanks for the above links. Will check those out next.
> 
> So I guess despite those absolutely great commercials, I see one can still run into issues that take hours to resolve!



Whoa! Sorry to hear of your issues and as you can see, we all want to help. 

But, don't blame Apple for Microsoft's closed platform and closed standards. The commercials I think you reference talk about the great Mac experience after switching. Having to interact with MS's inferior OS and networking is hardly the fault of Apple or its commercials.

In fact, I think Apple has done a commendable amount of things (especially since the Intel transition) to make it easy to integrate your amazing Mac into the Windows environment. 

I am just suggesting that you place your networking frustration with the CORRECT culprit - MS.

With that in mind - we can still all be of help.

Stu


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Have you tried installing Bonjour on your PC's with Printers?

Apple - Support - Downloads - Bonjour for Windows 1.0.5



> About Bonjour
> Bonjour, also known as zero-configuration networking, enables automatic discovery of computers, devices, and services on IP networks. Bonjour uses industry standard IP protocols to allow devices to automatically discover each other without the need to enter IP addresses or configure DNS servers.


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Bonjour is for the reverse problem where the printer is on the mac and needs to be shared from a windows machine. I have the opposite - want to print from a mac, to printers that are on windows pc. The Bonjour site explicitly says it is not designed for that.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

MediaMan said:


> Bonjour is for the reverse problem where the printer is on the mac and needs to be shared from a windows machine. I have the opposite - want to print from a mac, to printers that are on windows pc. The Bonjour site explicitly says it is not designed for that.


I can't find anywhere on the site that says it's PC to Mac printer only.. I always thought it worked both ways?


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, after over 5 hours at this, I am suitably unimpressed with the Mac. Sorry, but what an absolute waste of time and effort. I am now exhausted and disgusted.

Next time I hear how mac excels at seamless connectivity, or watch the commercials on how smooth mac is compared to Windows, there will be some 'ya, right' whispering under this users breadth.

I read more tonight than I have all month, and basically got to the tip about using the advanced feature to add the printeras a Windows Pinter using Samba, via the syntax of smb:// myXPusername:myXPpassword @ myIPAddress / MyWorkgroup / MyPrinterSharename.

Thought I had it licked but then got into the nightmare errors of : "Unable to connect to SAMBA host.... Connection failed with error" or "Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

Bonjour does not address this.

Most dissapointing, The mac is otherwise really slick - but to be this lame at printing across a network is pretty sad. Sorry. It should not have to be this difficult.

I have many printers in the house..the whole idea is to be able to share them over the network. All my seven Dell pcs ( even the 10 year old ones) have no problem doing this! The imac is 1000 times more advanced - but cant print. What a let down.

Thanks you for the links.. all very interesting - I see there are tons of other users with this problem - misery loves company. Would like to find a solution, but there are only so many hours you can spend on this before throwing up your hands.


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Vexel said:


> I can't find anywhere on the site that says it's PC to Mac printer only.. I always thought it worked both ways?


Have a look here : Switching to Mac Â» Mac vs PC » Bonjour for Windows Mac and PC Printer Sharing

Specifically says :

Here are two scenarios that will make this work for you:

1. Make sure your Mac has a printer connected to it via USB.

2. Use an Apple Airport with a USB printer connected to it.

Sorry, this will not work if you want to connect the printer to the PC directly and share it from the PC to the Mac.​


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

MediaMan said:


> Well, after over 5 hours at this, I am suitably unimpressed with the Mac. Sorry, but what an absolute waste of time and effort. I am now exhausted and disgusted.
> 
> Next time I hear how mac excels at seamless connectivity, or watch the commercials on how smooth mac is compared to Windows, there will be some 'ya, right' whispering under this users breadth.
> 
> ...


Yes, blame the poor lonely old G4 Mac. Gee whiz, 5 hours and you give up? 10 Dell units in the house and you expect to master a new OS in an evening?? Yikes. Maybe you should read a bit more in a month....

I am always astounded at the people who come here expecting Apple to be just like Windows and get so frustrated when it is not. Guess what... OS X is FAR better. But you have to give in to the force Luke! Let go of the backwords thinking of DOS based Windows and trust your instincts. Heck, after my first mac I ditched 5 PC's in house and replaced them all with Macs. Now I am bored - no more tweaking and screwing around with the windows boxes...

so feel free to whisper "yeah right" all you wish when you seen Hodgeman representing Vista on TV. O r, you can trust your original instinct of wanting to use a Mac in the first place, suck it up, add a simple airport express (for example) and get on with it.

If you do the latter, we'd love to help you make the switch.

stu


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The printer is hooked up to a PC. I really don't see how it's the Mac's fault that it can't get through to the printer.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

MediaMan, the correct expert has not chimed in yet.
I don't know which of this community is that expert but I know there will be one with the solution.

Switching is tough, Apple tries to make it easier and it is getting far easier then it was. Hang in there, don't get frustrated. Day by day it will get better and you'll be amazed at what the Mac experience has to offer. 
I've helped many friends switch. It is a dangerous thing to do. Switchers need hand holding and reassurance. But they also need to be open minded. Once I almost walked away from one of my closest friendships. She has three Airports, a Time Machine, her switching MacBook and now an iPhone and still loves her (on life support) Dell but she swears at Apple and I far less.


----------



## DeadZone (Feb 14, 2008)

*Been There*

MediaMan,

At least you got to read files from the Mac on the PC. I never made it that far with Vista. I am a recent switcher also and I feel for you. 
With that said I now have a 20" iMac, 24" iMac and a Mini in my household and no PC to be found . All this in less than a year and I was a staunch PC user since 1995.

What I did for a printing solution when I was running a PC and a Mac was to get a network printer. It is a lot easier that trying to deal with configuring Windows. 

These are 2 completely different operating systems and it is amazing that they can actually work together to some slight degree.

To get your mind off of this for a second go read my blog and have a giggle.

vince's views

DeadZone OUT!!


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay - first off, apologies for shooting the messengers last night - that was frustration talking. 

Let me respond to some of the comments…


No, of course I don’t expect to master a new O/S in 5 hours. I did not master DOS, Win95, Win 98, Xp, or Vista in 5 hours, so certainly not a more sophiticated Mac OS/X. But in todays environment, with my basic skills behind me, I have the benefit of the entire internet to scour and in took all but 5 seconds to find dozens (not just me) discussing the exact problem and share the same frustration. Looks like hundreds of hours have already been spent on trying to resolve this issue. Some successfully some not. Given this technically doable, I had an expectation that it would be far simpler than it is. Do I expect to learn a new OS in less than 5 hours - absolutely not. ; do I expect to be able to add a priinter in less than 5 hours - absolutely yes!


No, I don’t expect the mac to be like windows at all; as noted I do expect a system that is "far better", and that is smart enough to be able to access shared files , to be smart enough to see/access shared printers. Lets also remember mac SPECIFICALLY is targeting window users.


 I don’t see how adding an airport express addresses the issue. The 4 printers are physically in multiple rooms. I have no printer on the mac. Adding 4 AE's to resolve this issue is not an acceptable solution. Worst case, I may need to take one printer permanently off the network and dedicate it to the mac. I can do that.


 I know there is frustration in switching - been thru many component upgrades, o/s upgrades, version upgrades, machine upgrades etc. Helped dozens of friends when they had long given up. Been there. Here, I am actually not so much switching as I am attempting to incorporate another (smarter machine) into an existing network. Not looking to convert (and the potential frustration that entails - which I would not expect to resolve in 5 hours), rather just looking to share an internet connection (done), share files (done) and share printers (not done). I was even resigned to spending weeks on getting the potential driver issues sorted out, but I thought for sure connecting to shared printers would be a much quicker exercise.


With 7 machines in the house and 20 years of software accumulated, and blackberries and windows machines at work (in the thousands), I don’t have the option to switch and forget about windows - only the option to coexist. The only reason I attempted all this in the first place is that my kid had left this machine for dead when she got her macbook. I brought it an Apple dealer, got the motherboard and power supply replaced (extended warranty) and replaced the hard drive. As the machine is faster than most of my old ones, I thought I'd add it to the network, if for nothing else , to at least connect to internet and print.


 So I know I am at the beginning of a long journey here and there is tons to learn. I simply ran out of patience last night on what I thought would be a no-brainer.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

MediaMan said:


> Okay - first off, apologies for shooting the messengers last night - that was frustration talking.
> 
> Let me respond to some of the comments…
> 
> ...


No Problem - well explained. I too went through this 2 years ago after being somewhat of a Windows evangelist. 

What I suggested about the airport express did not take into account that you had so many printers attached locally. Sorry. We have a printer hooked up to one AE that is extending our wifi network in my wife's office, and she prints wirelessly from it using her work provided XP laptop via Bonjour. I am surprised that Bonjour would not allow you to share a printer connected to a PC. I had assumed this also.

Keep at it and let s know if we can help!


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks

Ya, lots of printers and lots of PCs. 

Even if I move one printer directly to the iMac, its not a great workaround as a) I would still not see other printers from the iMac and b) I would have to install bonjour on all windosw machines to see that relocated printer.

So I think I'll just keep at it....


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

OK on Day 3 now.

After reviewing a few hundred posts on the topic, I stumbled on a slightly different syntax ie
smb://[email protected]<IPaddress>/<shared_printer_name>

This got me *past all the errors* around _Unable to connect to SAMBA host.... Connection failed with error"_ or _"Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL_. Test prints (just a text file) to the printer, using Genric driver. a*ctually now show up as "completed" and "finished"* ...but there is *zero activity* at the printer. *Nothing prints* So this complte and finished status is either a false indication, or I am actually making progress ad now have a driver issue.

Assuming it was a driver issue, I went to the Canon site and downloaded the driver package for the Canon iP3300 driver. It placed a ip3300osx583ej7.dmg file on my desktop which I installed ; it completed fully and asked me to restart, but I cannot locate, find, select or choose that driver. I assume this is becuase I am limited to Windows Printing via Samba selection. If I look at the Canon dropdown, I do not see my printer but I do see the the Gimp references , so I went looking for Gimp drivers

Landed on : Gutenprint for Mac OS X and this file : gutenprint-5.2.0-beta4-ub.dmg**
which I installed. It reported a succesful install.

I then went to add a printer again, using the new syntax and above and selecting the driver. There was still no mathing printer under Canon, but there was a menu selection called Generic in the list of printers, and in there were about 10 selections of the form Generic PCL XXX Printer - CUPS + Gutenprint V5.2 beta 4 where XXX was one of 4, 4LF, 5,5LF, 5C, 5C LF, 5E, 5E LF, 6XL, 6 L LF. I have no idea what any of that mean. I selected the first one.

I tried another test print... it said Starting Page 1...and then back to the old error of NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL. Adding another printer using (6), same error.

Then I tried adding a printer from the Canon dropdown selection the iP3100-GutenPrint driver ( for my IP3300 printer). Same NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL error

Went back to totally generic printer, where I started from, with the completed and successful status.. still no change. Job show up as completed/finished but dont go anywhere.

Any other suggestions I could try? 

Its now been about 30 hours of effort, which I really truly think is giving this a fair effort despite criticism here that I am setting my expectations too high. 

I am completely out of ideas on how to access my shared printers.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Have you tried this?

Mac Networking: PC - Mac Print Sharing, epson photo printer, hp all in one



> On your Windows XP Machine:
> 
> 1. Log in as Administrator
> 2. Click Start>Settings>Control Panel
> ...


I have to say, I know I've printed to PC Printers before with my Mac. I know it took me a while to figure it out.. but, it was doable. I'm sorry it's taking you so long to get it resolved.. we've all been there at one point or another, Windows or Mac.


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Re ._ Open the Other Network File and Printer Services section. 
6. Put a checkmark in Print Services for Unix. _, on Vista machine the closest thing I see is Print Services/LPR Port Monitor ... is that the same thing?

Also, I did dable with IP Printing , and it complained about port 631. I turned off firewall and even added this prot to the router, but all to no avail.

I will try your instructions step and step and report back.

Thanks for tips...


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

ok, followed the excellent insturcitons to the letter

I get:
-Starting Job
-Printing Page 1
-100%
-Connecting to <correct IP address> on Port 631..
-Unable to Connect to IPP Host
-Operation time out

Tried print to both an XP shared pinter and a Vista shared printer

I turned off Window firewall but it did had no impact.

I assume this means the router is the next hurdle. I did try playing with the options to open port 631.* Is that the correct approach??*

Router is a D-Link 655. I tried the following options under under Advanced Settings:

1) * Virtual Server*. Tried this, but it did not help , I set Public to 631, Private to 631, Protocol to Both (TCP and UDP), Inbound Filter=Allow All, IP Address to the address of the MAC...and checkmark is on. Saves Setting reboot. 

2) * Application Rules* - similar to above - no difference

3) *Port Forwarding *- similar to above

4) *Firewall settings* for TCP EndPoint Filtering:
-End Point Independent ( off)
-Address Restricited( off)
-Port and Address Restricted (on)

*Should any of the above have worked??* If yes, I will try again.


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Recap 

- Could not resolve the 631 open port issue
- Printing via SMB was hell, but finally did work for Canon printers ; had issues though with the HP; many workarounds posted -tried many but could not find any that would work correctly. They all reported no errors, completed and finished at the Mac end, and stayed in the queue at the Windows end ; brick wall
- I found a post here specifically dealing with VISTA, using IPP/LPD but that led to the open port 631 issue ; another dead end.

I have since re-arranged so all printers are now on XP machines, as XP is in the best position to talk to VISTA and to MAC.

*AND THEN I FOUND THE HOLY GRAIL*

See How to Use a Printer Attached to a Windows XP Computer in Mac OS X

This is an LPD solution, for printers on XP maxhines, and uses postscript emulation (Ghostscript) and port redirection, and is straghtforward to configure. As a test I printed the colour instructions (text and graphics) from a mac, to an HP1600 connected to an XP machine! ... and to my amazement, it actually works!

I plan to set up the 1020 the same way so I will have multiple printers available to both mac and pc.
(Update: Tip, for the 1020, I used the HP 5M/5MP Printer as the emulated postscript printer)

I did not make the problem easy given :

-I am a brand new mac user
-I am trying to get the mac to see USB printers on windows machines
-I have both Vista(Home) and XP(SP3) machines
-I want all machines to be able to share all printers
-My printers are notoriously difficult to work on a Mac even if directly connected ( HP1020 and HP 1600)

But I am now almost there.

Finally a good day !​


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Congratulations, I'm sure many many more users will see this thread and owe you large for your almost endless hours of work.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

:clap: Glad to see you're making headway!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Great job, you should really pat yourself on the back -- and your arms are probably long enough now to do that, from reaching behind various desks and whatnot to pull/plug in cables over and over! 

I think the real culprit here is Vista Home, and wanting all printers seen by all machines. A network printer (or an Airport Base Station w/hub and printers plugged into it) would have simplified the situation considerably.


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

chas_m said:


> I think the real culprit here is Vista Home, ....


Well, yes Vista is more work than XP, but even with vista out of the equation, XP is still a challenge, 




chas_m said:


> A network printer (or an Airport Base Station w/hub and printers plugged into it) would have simplified the situation considerably.


Network printers direct or wireless to a router, yes likely would be easier but I have no expereince on that one. Re AE usb port, I thought it can only take ONE usb printer...but even if it could take more, I dont have them all in the same room ; they are all over the house, so I dont think an AE hub would have helped.​

*FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS:*
Like other users, my daughter could never get her not-Mac-compatiible HP 1600 Color Laserjet to work with her macbook. I did see some 'foobar' related workarounds but they looked even more complicated than what I have been recently playing with, so she simply gave up after trying for a quite a while. In fact, thats why she gave it back to me, and now, ironically, I can print to it from an iMac, via an XP computer.

So my quesitons are

 Given I can print via an XP machine, I am just curious :* is there really no easy way to print directly?*? I am certainly going to keep things as they are, ie working, and will likely buy her a new colour laser, as I thinks its nuts to give it back to her saying ya here ya go, all it needed was a little XP machine. I told her to use Kinko's for now!


 Re new basic colour laser that works with a macbook without issues, any *recommendations?*
​


----------

